# 39 CBG Cambrian Patrol 2007 Team Wins Bronze



## daftandbarmy (4 Nov 2007)

Hot off the press:

The 39 CBG Cambrian Patrol Team successfully completed the 2007 competition today (with sore feet but no injuries). They achieved a Bronze standard. Apparently only 12 out of 20 teams in their category finished. 

Excellent effort given they had less than 3 months to prepare.

Very well done lads. 

And well done to all who participated. It's a bugger....


----------



## medaid (4 Nov 2007)

YAY!!! Congrats boys! Hope them packs held up for ya  ;D


----------



## MikeM (4 Nov 2007)

Good work guys!


----------



## BDTyre (4 Nov 2007)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Excellent effort given they had less than 3 months to prepare.



Two months, pretty much limited to weekends and a few week nights a week.  It was announced to us in mid-August when some of the members were still on a course.

I'll have to send some congratulations out as I know a few people on the team.


----------



## geo (4 Nov 2007)

Good show to one and all


----------



## noneck (5 Nov 2007)

Good result, the troops on the team as well as their staff worked damned hard. Bravo Zulu all round!

Now on to the piss for few well earned days for all of them!

Noneck


----------



## BigRudy (5 Nov 2007)

Good job guys! Way to represent the brigade. This is all the more impressive given that the patrol commander(my 2IC overseas) didn't even finish his leave after tour until the last week of September.


----------



## noneck (6 Nov 2007)

Out of interest,  how many other Canadian teams were involved and how did they place?


----------



## Haggis (6 Nov 2007)

I know 33 CBG fielded a team but, other than that, I don't know.


----------



## BKells (6 Nov 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I know 33 CBG fielded a team but, other than that, I don't know.



I'd be really curious to know how that team did..


----------



## westie47 (10 Nov 2007)

There were supposed to be three Canadian teams this year...39 Bde, 33 Bde, and apparently an RCR team. The RCR team never went.  We were on the same serial as the 33 Bde team. On our serial 20 teams had signed up, 18 started and 12 finished. There was one gold, about four silvers and one bronze (us) and about 6 completions. Apaprently the 33 bde team called it quits right close to the end. I never got the details as we went straight to the awards ceremnony then left to go back to York. It was a brutal slog for the guys, finishing with a 150m crawl through a half meter sewer pipe at night!  We did pretty well considering that we only started training at the beginning of Sept. The 33 Bde team started last Oct and was on class B since June! We had basically about 30 training days as well as a very young team. Good job to the sect comd, at some points he was leading by force of will alone.  Everyone did a great job and put in thier best effort. We also had many good nights on the piss in York and London!!!!


----------



## noneck (10 Nov 2007)

"We also had many good nights on the piss in York and London!!!!"

I wouldn't expect anything else! Good job DB!

Noneck


----------



## PhilB (10 Nov 2007)

how were the ICE rucks that you guys were using? Do you have any pictures of them? Congrats


----------



## westie47 (10 Nov 2007)

The ICE rucks were pretty good, they still need some mods and tweaks done on them.  I think a couple of the boys are going to put up some reviews once Hobey does the tweaks. These were identified before the patrol, however ICe was not able to make the changes prior to us deploying.


----------



## riggermade (10 Nov 2007)

Congrats

I will be interested in the review since they supplied your rucks


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Nov 2007)

Some magicians at Bde HQ were also able to wangle the team some CADPAT Gore-tex before they went too, thus saving a few bucks. Gawd bless 'em.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (11 Nov 2007)

I'm really impressed.  To be quite honest, when Westie47 and noneck first told me about the somewhat 'ad hoc' team and the 'accelerated' training schedule, I was thinking they'd be lucky to finish the patrol.  F*cking well done lads!


----------



## Millette (12 Nov 2007)

Hobey at Ice tactical supplied the rucks for us, I am going to be giving him some more feedback on some small modifications and improvements to make and when he develops the perfected version I will post a bunch of photos and a review on our experience with them on the patrol and what parts we liked/changed etc between this and other systems. I am quite impressed with the rucks and ICE tactical though and will definitely be using this ruck in the future over any of the issue rucks I have used.


----------



## medaid (12 Nov 2007)

Cheers mate! Glad you boys did so well on the patrol! BZ all around! Look forward to receiving your AARs. Drop by the shop sometime, or I'll come by the Regt. We'll see.


----------

